# Strider Running Bike (or any Balance Bike?)



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

*I posted this on another forum, but didn't get much of a response. However, I saw in another thread that there is at least one mama here that has one, so I thought I would try my luck here.*









I want to get one of these for my son. I am so excited to get one that my excitement tells me to get it for Christmas, but my head says wait until birthday (April). I know that he will get more use out of it in the spring and summer, but I thought him getting it sooner might give the interim time to get used to the mechanics of it. He could use it indoors until he gets good at it. Plus, I am not beyond bundling up and going outside in the winter.

So, the website says for 1 to 5 year old, and my son will be 20 months in December. I was just wondering if anyone had experience with this bike? Could they really ride as young as 1?? Micah has a couple of plastic ride-on toys and understands the concept of using his feet to move himself along.

Help talk me out of or into it!!

And if you have never heard of or seen a Strider Running Bike before, isn't it awesome?!?! Watch the videos.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

I have no experience with that particular bike, but we just tried this one at the shop yesterday: Scoot balance bike (You might be having trouble getting responses because I have always heard of this type of bike referred to as a 'balance bike' rather than a 'running bike.')

My son is 24 months and small for his age (he is just outgrowing 12-18 months clothes). With the seat on the lowest setting, the Scoot is still just a wee bit big for him. I think the key piece of information to have is the seat height and your child's inseam. He won't be able to ride it if he can't reach the ground! My little boy could just barely touch the ground with his feet.

That being said, we are torn between getting a standard trike and one of these balance-type bikes. DS has just figured out pedaling, but I keep reading that a balance bike makes the transition to a 'real bike' easier.


----------



## EarthMommy80 (Feb 8, 2007)

Oooo, I've never seen anything like this!!! I love the pictures on the website. I'll be watching!







:


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

We got a regular 12" bike from TRU for $40, and when we put it together we left the pedals off and put the seat at the lowest setting. DS used it as a balance bike for about a month, when he was obviously ready for pedals. We took him out, put them on, and he was off riding a two-wheeler at 3yo.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LianneM* 
We got a regular 12" bike from TRU for $40, and when we put it together we left the pedals off and put the seat at the lowest setting. DS used it as a balance bike for about a month, when he was obviously ready for pedals. We took him out, put them on, and he was off riding a two-wheeler at 3yo.









That is awesome!!! From the description, the Strider is 11" as it's lowest setting....I think I will measure Micah's inseam today.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrunchyMamaToBe* 
I have no experience with that particular bike, but we just tried this one at the shop yesterday: Scoot balance bike (You might be having trouble getting responses because I have always heard of this type of bike referred to as a 'balance bike' rather than a 'running bike.')

My son is 24 months and small for his age (he is just outgrowing 12-18 months clothes). With the seat on the lowest setting, the Scoot is still just a wee bit big for him. I think the key piece of information to have is the seat height and your child's inseam. He won't be able to ride it if he can't reach the ground! My little boy could just barely touch the ground with his feet.

That being said, we are torn between getting a standard trike and one of these balance-type bikes. DS has just figured out pedaling, but I keep reading that a balance bike makes the transition to a 'real bike' easier.

Thanks for the suggestion. I changed the title to try to draw in more people.


----------



## erynw (Jun 13, 2007)

So long as you are okay with him riding in the house and his legs are long enough, I say go for it! They are tons of fun and help the transition to a two-wheeler.

Our friends who have one got it for their first and now have three. The second and third started using it as soon as their feet touched the ground (they don't ever use theirs outside). The kids have so much fun on it.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

Ds got his balance bike for his 2nd b-day and it was a big hit. At first he only walked around with it between his legs, but after a couple of months he got the hang of it. He is 3.5 now and in the spring he will be ready for a 2 wheeler. It really helped with the balance aspect. He can coast for 20+ feet with his legs up.


----------



## ewagaman (Apr 16, 2008)

My husband and I own a bike shop and carry the Strider bike as well as a model made by Specialized that's a little bigger.

We gave one to our neighbor whose son is 24 months. He's short and stocky and he tears it up on that bike. Walks it to the top of their driveway (while straddling it) and let's go...riding with his feet up in the air until it slows down. Then he starts running to pick up more speed. Its the cutest thing ever and he loves it!

On the other hand, his parents started his older brother out on a traditional bike with training wheels and he didn't take the trainers off until he was 5yo.

Its really backwards if you think about it...to learn to peddle before you learn to balance. A running bike is a much more appropriate way to learn how to ride a bike.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I wish I knew someone near me who sold them in store. It would be nice to see if he fit it yet. I measured his inseam today and it is right at 11". I guess worse case scenario he would grow into it....Maybe I can research a little more and see if any local stores sell them.

It is nice to hear "success" stories. I heard from a couple of other people (on the other forum) that they wouldn't waste their money on it if they had it to do over again....It really makes more sense to me to learn the balance first. My mom thinks I am crazy and lumps it together with all the other "weird" (read not mainstream) things I do.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

We have the Striders for the kids. As far as balance bikes are concerned, the Strider is the lowest bike on the market so it fits littler kids better. That was our reason for buying them. Our DS got his right around 24 months and it was great for him; my nephew at 24 months got the Kinderbike but it looks like he won't even be able to use it for another year.

They are good bikes, If another company made balance bikes for the younger crowd, then I'd have gone with them instead.

A few tidbits - when we got ours, within about a day the seats were already scuffed from the kids dropping or falling off the bikes onto the pavement. The seat vinyl is VERY thin. A few days later both handlebar grips had worn away on the sides exposing the rough metal tubing. I called and they sent me plugs and new grips so it wouldn't happen again. That worked fine, but for $80+ it shouldn't have been an issue to begin with. <--if you order over the phone, I'd go ahead and request the plugs right away; the grips won't hold up without them (very, very, VERY thin).

My nephew's bike (Kinderbike) has real inflatable tires, which look nice and all and made me covet them over the Striders, but that means they also have spokes - not a good idea for a runbike. That makes me appreciate the foam tires of the Strider more (that and they never need inflating or replacing if they pop!) His Kinderbike also has a handbrake. I think it's overkill. When a child is learning to balance and bike and develop some speed and steer all at the same time, and handbrake just complicates things.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

We got DS a Glider Rider for his 2nd bday. I looked at different brands, but went with the Glider mainly because it has a low 'step' that they can put their feet on while gliding, and it wasn't as expensive as some of the other balance bikes. It's also very sturdy.

DS learned to use it all by himself, including how to go downhill and the gliding part. Just this last week he put one of his feet up on the step, I think because he sees other kids with skateboards and scooters and thinks of it that way.

He is a tall kid, so check measurements if you are looking at the Glider.


----------



## Gwen42 (Aug 28, 2006)

We have a Specialized Run Bike that was $110 from a local bike store.
http://citybikes.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=13397

DS got it for Christmas when he was 20 mo old. He could reach the ground with his boots on. He started gliding when he about 25 mo old. A couple of friends have the Strider and the seat goes down much lower. One year olds may be able to straddle it, but I don't think many kids would use it much at that age.

I'm completely convinced that balance bikes are way to go. If dc is obsessed with bikes, get it for Christmas (with a bell : ) & dc will have fun pushing it around, looking at the parts, etc. If you have expectations of dc actually riding the bike, wait until dc's birthday.


----------



## basmom (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LianneM* 
We got a regular 12" bike from TRU for $40, and when we put it together we left the pedals off and put the seat at the lowest setting. DS used it as a balance bike for about a month, when he was obviously ready for pedals. We took him out, put them on, and he was off riding a two-wheeler at 3yo.









That's exactly what we did. DS is 2 1/2 and he LOVES it!


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

We saw lots of these when we lived in Germany. We bought one for our DS before we left. We moved back to the USA when he was 18mo. He has just now started to show some interest and he is about 29mo now. On the lowest setting ours is 12 inches high. He can now sit comfortably on the seat and push with his feet. He is also 37in tall right now. I'm hoping he will get a little better with it soon. He just kind of pushes around on it and he is done. The kids we saw in Germany were flying around and balancing very well. My DS is no where near as good on it.


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

Just wanted to post another success story -- DS rode his balance bike for two years, then hopped on a regular two-wheeler and took off. We never bothered with training wheels.

DD has just started "walking" the balance bike. I think by the spring she'll be zooming, too! (By the way, if you have a park or yard with gentle grass hills, those can be a great way to give a kid the idea of what gliding is like.)

Here's DS:
http://luckykiddos.blogspot.com/search?q=zoom

-e


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

I think I'm the one who posted in that other thread you mentioned.







We've had the Strider since my son was 18 months (He will be 22 months tomorrow). We have always used it inside only. We have a small house. At first he didn't get it at all, and it fell over a lot, but now he can sit and push with his legs. If I worked on getting him to use it outside I bet he would. I just haven't gotten around to it. He loooooves being outside, and is so busy when he's outside that it is difficult to get him interested in the bike.

However, his interest is picking up and I have high hopes for getting him on it outside so he can glide.







I do play with it and him in order to get him interested in playing with it.


----------



## jillian+1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
It is nice to hear "success" stories. I heard from a couple of other people (on the other forum) that they wouldn't waste their money on it if they had it to do over again....It really makes more sense to me to learn the balance first. My mom thinks I am crazy and lumps it together with all the other "weird" (read not mainstream) things I do.

Well, psh. First of all, it's not a waste of money if you're buying a balance bike INSTEAD of a tricycle or some other riding toy. Second, your mom will secretly agree with your getting one once she sees how young your kid can ride a real bike.

I'm always seeing 6 year olds riding down the street with training wheels and thinking, "that doesn't help them learn to ride a bike at ALL! They aren't learning balance, or how to lean in a turn, or anything!" I remember being that age, having my training wheels taken off (against my will, by my older brother!







) and really struggling with learning how to ride without them. I fell down a ton, and it was really scary for me. I would love to spare my dd that.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillian+1* 
Second, your mom will secretly agree with your getting one once she sees how young your kid can ride a real bike.

Thanks for the encouragement. We will put it into the same category as signing and BLW. My parents both acted as though I was growing two extra heads when I told them I was doing both, but now that he is communicating things he would never have been able to and eating with a fork and spoon as well as most 4 year olds, they have changed their tune.


----------



## JuniperBCN (Aug 14, 2007)

We have a wooden one made by Goula when DS was 25 months, he loves it! 3 months later, he's started to get the glide idea. Drilled a hole in the seat post so we could lower it a bit more and he's been having a blast with it.

Our 8 yo neighbour also loves it and the bike has stood up to some extreme use!


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

We've had the kinderbike for over a year, and dd pretty much won't have anything to do with it







. I blame dh, because he set her on it and didn't stay by her and she fell over, and now seems to be spooked by it. It's kind of strange because she's normally a real daredevil when it comes to gross motor skill stuff, but she just seems spooked by the bike. She's so used to her three and four wheel riding toys, that she can't seem to grasp the idea that she needs to hold the bike up or it will fall over. Also, the front wheel of the kinderbike can turn, which may just be too much to handle for a new rider. I get her on it from time to time, and she pushes it a few feet (while standing), and then gets off and refuses to get back on. She will be almost 4 yo by the time it's nice enough to ride outside again, and I'm really hoping she'll ride the darn thing then. I'm also hoping to recruit some friends and have their kids ride it in front of dd, which I think will inspire her. If not, we only spent about $40 on it, so I don't feel too bad. And there's always dd2, who is looking to be even more of a gross motor skill kid than dd1 (crawling at 5 months, pulling up and starting to cruise at 6 months ... she's keeping me busy!).


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey, I got inspired by this thread and I took my ds out this morning with the Strider. I was amazed how well he could ride it, and how much fun he had riding it! He enjoyed going up and down curbs, too!

Anyhow, I am really glad we have a running bike and I am confident that my son will enjoy it this winter on days that it is warm enough to go outside and ride it. Yay! Another outside activity that we can do close to home.


----------



## emmaegbert (Sep 14, 2004)

I think it sort of depends on the kid. The balance bikes can be great. My son was riding a 2-wheeler at a few months after his 3rd birthday. But I am not sure he "needed" the balance bike for that.

We got a great hand-me-down trike (the quality like they have a good daycares), which my son loved (actually, he still likes to ride it). I am not at all down on trikes. They are a lot of fun. We also got a (second-hand) kinderbike (didn't have any spokes or handbrake though). My son loved how it looked like a "real" bike but he never did ride it all that much. He BEGGED a two-wheeled razor scooter off my dad at 2 1/2-years old and he rode that all the time- more than anything else, just zoomed all over on it.

Then, one day I saw him on the balance bike, riding down the hill, resting his feet up on the bar, and I thought, maybe he can ride a two-wheeler? Anyway, he got on an insanely tiny 2-wheeler at the Salvation Army (10" wheels!!) and he just rode it like he'd been doing it all his life. So, we got it for him (about 6 bucks). He rode it for about a week or two (and figured out several crazy tricks), then switched to the 14" two-wheeler he'd gotten handed down. We've since made the tiny bike "community property" in our neighborhood and I know of at least three kids who have used it to learn to ride their two-wheelers. Its definitely the cheapest of all the vehicles he had and seems to get the most use. (The kids are a little older though- 3 year olds- I don't know if my son would have been interested in it at 2).

I do think all that balance practice and pedaling practice made the transition to two-wheelers literally effortless for him as far as I could tell (at about 3y3m old). But, he sort of has a personality like that, he just dives right into stuff. He recently borrowed some rollerblades and took about 2 afternoons to learn how to use them.

We loaned the balance bike to a much more cautious, careful friend of his. He rode it two and from school (a couple of blocks) every day for about 4 months and then he switched to a two-wheeler, but continued to like to ride the balance bike for several weeks. For him, the balance bike definitely got him going on the two-wheeler earlier, gave him practice in a safe way. For my son, I am not really sure if it would have mattered one way or the other.

FWIW, I never offered my son training wheels and he never seemed to "need" them. I just told him when he was ready to ride the bike "for real" he'd be ready, and that there was no rush. And, there isn't. Some kids start riding at 3 (or even 2 I guess), many more around when they turn 5, and some kids wait much longer. But it seems like it all evens out in the end.


----------



## mamarabolli (Jun 28, 2006)

Anyone know which would accommodate an older child best?


----------



## purplepaperclip (May 19, 2008)

My DH manages a bike shop and loooooves the Strider bike.







: We will be getting one for our DD in the next 6 mos - 1 year. Highly recommended!


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamarabolli* 
Anyone know which would accommodate an older child best?

Mini Gliders go up to about age 6. I think they are one of the "biggest" balance bikes on the market, whereas Striders are the smallest.


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

I've been wanting to get a Strider for my DS since he was 16-18 months old. He's LOVED to 'ride' on the neighboor kids' bikes. He'd sit up there and I'd push him around, talk about happy!

I just need to find the money to get him the bike. He may get one for x-mas or his b-day.
his fav. website is the videos on the StriderSports.com site.


----------



## CharlieToaster (Mar 10, 2008)

This type of bike is really popular is Europe especially in places where bikes are used as regular transportation. We were so excited when my FIL was bringing one for our 3YO. He hated it! Still does. I put stickers and a bell on it and that held his attention for a little while but he never really got it. He never got the trike. He only likes his tiny ride ons of yore that he's way too big now and his 2 wheeler with training wheels. He's 4 now.

On the other hand, the 6YO across the street wants to use it all the time so it really depends on the child. My son is just scared and uncomfortable of the speed and a different kind of control or loosing control.

I did allow him to ride all his bikes in the house first but all he really did was ring the bell.


----------



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

Our Strider just showed up today (I ordered it on Amazon for $88 on Sunday night, so it came FAST). It is really awesome. DD loved it right away. She is a little on the short side, and so while very coordinated, can't reach the pedals on a trike. She fits the strider with inches to spare. She just walks really slowly on it, but it was fun tonight to watch her learn how to steer and balance as we went up and down the hallways in our apartment complex. Even after just 20 minutes with it tonight, I'm really glad we went with it over a trike with a push bar (which she would need since she is short). This gives her a lot more control.

The cons: strong toxic smell when we opened the box, some parts to the bike are cheaply made


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback on your purchase!! How tall is you daughter? Micah is kind of short, so I just wanted a bit of a comparison.


----------



## lucihula (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm loving the looks of the strider and the optional brake ( foot brake) for the moer advanced kids. It says something abotu leaving skid marks lol! I mainly love that it looks kind of BMX and not so kiddy!







:Anyone know of a deal on these?


----------



## lucihula (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheaply made which parts? Kind of scary and the smell oh no does it go away?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettymom* 
Our Strider just showed up today (I ordered it on Amazon for $88 on Sunday night, so it came FAST). It is really awesome. DD loved it right away. She is a little on the short side, and so while very coordinated, can't reach the pedals on a trike. She fits the strider with inches to spare. She just walks really slowly on it, but it was fun tonight to watch her learn how to steer and balance as we went up and down the hallways in our apartment complex. Even after just 20 minutes with it tonight, I'm really glad we went with it over a trike with a push bar (which she would need since she is short). This gives her a lot more control.

The cons: strong toxic smell when we opened the box, some parts to the bike are cheaply made


----------



## mumanddad (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey, found this great blog that breaks down the pros and cons of 15 or so different balance bikes. I wish I had read it before I bought the one I did. Anyway, if you're in the market for one it's a great read.

http://tview29.wordpress.com

They definately get your young'in on a bike earlier.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

we love the strider bikes so much.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

I wanted to post about a bike that I have seen and will be ordering for my sons birthday here soon. I have spoken with the owner/inventor myself and. he was able to tell me all about the bike and the reason for starting his company and how the bike benefits children etc etc. I feel really good about this bike even though I haven't ordered it yet. We will be next paycheck!!








here is the site: http://pvglider.com/index.html

It is a real metal bike, with great colors and it is very affordable compared to some of the others I've seen.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

Hmm...I just read *mumandads* review blog they posted and something seemed suspicious about it. Of course they liked the most expensive $300 BMW bike best and the ones we like the worst. So I looked closer and they have only made three posts, all in the last week all on threads about balance bikes. Just FYI to y'all that might not have caught that. I'm not so sure they don't work for BMW to promote their balance bike. Besides I clicked on the BMW website and searched for balance bike and nothing came up..what's up with that?


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

We are ordering a PV mini glider for christmas! so excited. DD doesnt do trikes, she wants to be with the big kids so I think she'll love it!


----------



## redsfree (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LianneM* 
We got a regular 12" bike from TRU for $40, and when we put it together we left the pedals off and put the seat at the lowest setting. DS used it as a balance bike for about a month, when he was obviously ready for pedals. We took him out, put them on, and he was off riding a two-wheeler at 3yo.









Very smart idea! And saves lots of $$$ (two bikes in one). Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsfree* 
Very smart idea! And saves lots of $$$ (two bikes in one). Thank you for sharing!!

That is smart!! Great idea!


----------



## mleavell (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I wish I knew someone near me who sold them in store. It would be nice to see if he fit it yet. .

I don't know how close you are to an REI, but they sell the Skuut balance bike. Your son could try it out there.

This is from the Skuut website for Tennessee retailers:

Brentwood
REI
261 Franklin Road
Brentwood, TN 37027
615-376-4248?

Murfreesboro
The Peanut Gallery
452 N. Thompson Lane, Suite D
Murfreesboro, TN 47129
615-893-2251

Nashville
Snap Kids
4027 Hillsboro Rd., Suite 702
Nashville, TN 37215
615-460-7627


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow! Thanks! I will have to keep that in mind if I am ever in those areas. Maybe I should go look for the GA retailers. I am in Atlanta much more often than middle TN.

ETA: Oooh! There are several...I didn't even think to look for retailer info before. Thanks again!


----------

